# Filter for Shrimp Tank!



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello all,
So apparently the filter I now have (Elite Mini) is vibrating SO loud that it's making my bf's brains shake and he constantly is unplugging it. What other filter can I use for a 10gallon (planted) for shrimp that is quiet? What do you all use for your smaller shrimp tanks?

Please help, I don't think it's good for the tank to just sit stagnant for too long.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Canister filters are the quietest IMO.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

what about this? 
http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-...TF8&coliid=I3GBI5BL775PCT&colid=3L76AN3DHSH6M

I'm also looking for whatever's not too expensive. Also, if you could tell me where I can buy the things you suggest? thanks!


----------



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

I am using a cheap HOB with sponge over intake. It's very quiet as long as the water in high enough.

As shrimpnmoss said, canister is the quietest. People says Eheim is the best and quietest. However, it's expensive.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

A descent HOB doesn't make a sound. They are my favorite.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Aquaclear filters are pretty quiet for HOB types. Not too expensive either.


----------



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

Sponge filter is best for shrimp tank. However, watch out for the air pump noise and the bubbling sound.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with EKLiu, aquaclear filters are great and almost totally silent. I've got 4 of them.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

You might consider this Finnex http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pag...category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61

I have it on my 4gl and it is VERY quiet and actually has bit too much power. I put a sponger filter over the intake and cut a larger sponge to replace the one supplied. I'm pretty certain with my "improved" sponges it will handle your 10g with no problems.

If you decide to get this one I will make you sponges to install on yours. Consider it a ROAK, just cover the shipping.

Aquacave is a sponser I've bought Finnex Heaters from them, I'd think they could get this HOB for you.


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

I have an Aquaclear #30 150gph on my 15 gallon shrimp tank.

Its quiet, very easy to change filter media, and parts are readily available if you need them!

I got mine from Ken's Fish. They have excellent prices now plus you get a coupon for a YEAR FREE of filter inserts!

My filter has been going non-stop since March (except for filter changing & cleaning) with zero problems.

I also put an ATI Filter Max sponge filter on the intake so no critters get into the filter. (an intake filter is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED for fish or shrimp fry)


http://www.kensfish.com/hagen-aquaclear-power-filters.html


HTH,

Marty


PS: I'm not afilliated with Ken's at all, I'm just a satisfied (and repeat) customer.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I've fixed the vibration on my hagen elite mini by disassembling*** it and the cleaning. Also I wrapped the cord that makes contact with the stand/tank so the vibration is kept to minimal.

I've had good experience with the red sea nano, but I don't think it will be effective for a 10gal. Check out the aquaclear HOB. Im thinking of using one or two for my 20L, price is just what's preventing me.

***Do it at your own risk.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

If youre looking for whisper quiet no noise at all get the aquaclear which you will find at petsmart. For shrimp only just get the one rated 10-20 gallon I think it is. Dont want too strong of a current.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

THank you everyone so much for your quick replies!

I'm thinking I'll get the aquaclear 20? This one good? 
http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-20-...TF8&coliid=I14F4G4I63TMPS&colid=3L76AN3DHSH6M

And for those who were saying to put a sponge on the intake, can you elaborate?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

You get a sponge prefilter (I use the one for the Fluval Edge) and just slide it onto the intake of the filter. If you need to, tie it down with some fishing line in case it isn't snug.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

szenic said:


> what about this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-...TF8&coliid=I3GBI5BL775PCT&colid=3L76AN3DHSH6M
> 
> I'm also looking for whatever's not too expensive. Also, if you could tell me where I can buy the things you suggest? thanks!


if you still wanna keep a power filter to circulate the water well I have had great success with the "whisper 10i" filter. you can buy it from walmart for $10, probably even less online. it hangs inside your tank (instead of the back or on top) so its virtually silent. i just cover the intake with sponge so the suction isn't too strong.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I find the aquaclear's give plenty of water flow, fluval edge sponge on the intake and good to go. The aquaclear is the next best thing you can get to a canister filter. Large media area to hold all kinds of media without expensive refills.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

freph said:


> You get a sponge prefilter (I use the one for the Fluval Edge) and just slide it onto the intake of the filter. If you need to, tie it down with some fishing line in case it isn't snug.


Can I buy these sponges anywhere? Maybe petco?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Indeed you can.


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

I bought my sponge at Kens Fish and its made by ATI .


Although Amazon has the filter for $17.00 and change, Kens price is $21.00 PLUS FREE FILTER MEDIA FOR A YEAR !!!!!!!!!

So, you save about $4.00 buying the filter then PAY FOR THE FILTER MEDIA!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

The Elite Mini is horrible (I had one for a few days), I totally agree with your bf. But as everyone has said, any HOB with a sponge prefilter will be fine (and totally silent so long as the water level meets the outflow lip).


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> The Elite Mini is horrible (I had one for a few days), I totally agree with your bf. But as everyone has said, any HOB with a sponge prefilter will be fine (and totally silent so long as the water level meets the outflow lip).


Really? I didn't think it was THAT loud, but maybe I'm just used to it because I had a 150 gal in my living room, and a 20L and 10gal in my bedroom with a really old air pump going while growing up :icon_smil


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

HOB are awful, canister filters can also become a problem, even eheim is kind of loudly sometimes..
The most quiet filters, are the internal ones.. practically there is no noise at all.. For your 10 gallons i would go with Dennerle nano corner filter XL
http://www.aquaristikshop.com/cgi-bin/neu/webshop.pl?f=*NR&c=908041&t=temartic_e
It's shrimp safe, and i use them filled with eheim substrate pro..


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

merlin21 said:


> HOB are awful, canister filters can also become a problem, even eheim is kind of loudly sometimes..
> The most quiet filters, are the internal ones.. practically there is no noise at all.. For your 10 gallons i would go with Dennerle nano corner filter XL
> http://www.aquaristikshop.com/cgi-bin/neu/webshop.pl?f=*NR&c=908041&t=temartic_e
> It's shrimp safe, and i use them filled with eheim substrate pro..


That grating at the bottom for the intake looks like it could suck up baby shrimp no problem. Internal filters also suckup space inside your tank. On a 5.5gal, there isn't a lot of room to begin with. 10gal at least has a bit more room. The other thing I don't like about internal filters is you pull the filter out and all the water that runs out is full of mulm and debris and falls right back into the tank.

To each is own really, but to say they are horrible isn't being fair. My Aquaclear has 2x the media room your internal does, doesn't need any internal tank space, a sponge on the intake ensures no shrimp get eating up, cleaning is easy and doesn't dump mulm into the tank, and the flow from the HOB helps aerate the water so no need for an airstone, all with 1 filter.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

merlin21 said:


> HOB are awful, canister filters can also become a problem, even eheim is kind of loudly sometimes..
> The most quiet filters, are the internal ones.. practically there is no noise at all.. For your 10 gallons i would go with Dennerle nano corner filter XL
> http://www.aquaristikshop.com/cgi-bin/neu/webshop.pl?f=*NR&c=908041&t=temartic_e
> It's shrimp safe, and i use them filled with eheim substrate pro..


Yeah ....... guessing youve never used an aquaclear? All sarcastic comments aside there are lots of HOBs which are perfectly quiet. And ive never had a noisy eheim.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like the combination of AquaClear HoB filters and the ATI filter max pre-filter that Martin reccomends.

The pre-filter is more expensive than just slapping a sponge on the intake but it is also better. Last a lot longer between cleanings, less restrictive to flow, etc.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

I shall look into the pre-filter. Thanks everyone who responded! Really helped a lot.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

One thing that I like about having Filter Max pre-filters on all of my HoB filters is that when cycling a new tank I put the new sponge pre-filter on an old tank/filter and move that old (seeded/mature) sponge pre-filter to the filter on the new tank.

Just one more source for bacteria colonization - plus the shrimp seem to like hanging out on them or picking stuff out of them just like with regular sponge filters.


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

Hi Madness,


My shrimp, reg. cherries & fire-reds, hang out near or on the ATI filter like its a pizza or sub shop giving food away!

When I started in "the hobby" back in late 1968, early '69, I really liked the Metaframe Dyna HOB filters! They really did a great job and now they're all but impossible to find!

I checked out several HOB's before deciding on the Aquaclear. Originally I had planned on using an Aqueon filter but the more I checked filters the better the Aquaclear looked!

In nearly 8 months of use, I've not once felt that I made a mistake buying it! In fact, unless I do a saltwater tank any future freshwater tanks will get an Aquaclear filter!


Marty


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Every filter type has it's pros and cons. If you get an HOB, AquaClear is my choice. If you do a Hydro/ATI type internal, they are good too, and safe for babies (but take up space), and your shrimp will forage all over them. 

I have a LARGE (30G+) Hydro on my Ebi and I have this







(<40G) on my 10G. This is a long filter. It just fits inside a standard 10G with substrate.

Only point I want to make is this: Overfilter! Get the biggest you can afford/fits/like the look of, etc.Your water will be cleaner and when your bio-load goes up, the filter will not be an issue.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Buff Daddy said:


> Only point I want to make is this: Overfilter! Get the biggest you can afford/fits/like the look of, etc.Your water will be cleaner and when your bio-load goes up, the filter will not be an issue.


Best point ever! lol. 

On my 5.5gal Tiger Tank I have a Aquaclear 20 and a Seapora sponge filter rated 30gal.

On my 20gal long, which is divided into 3 sections with mesh dividers, I have 3 Hydro sponge filters, the 30gal models, plus 3 aquaclear 20's, so each section gets its own water flow as I found the dividers do allow some flow but not enough to keep section free of debris.

On my 7.5gal crystal tank I have a Hydro 20gal sponge filter and a Rena XP1.

So for about 33gals of water, I have about filtration rated for about 180gals of water. I like having the sponge filter and HOB filters too because then I can clean them on off weeks and blast the hell out of the sponge filters with my showerhead and get them nice and clear. I find rinsing in tank water, doesn't get them very clean. Blast them with a shower though and you can see the brown crap just ooozing out of them. All the Aquaclears are just full of bio media and purigen, sponges on the intakes so I don't run a sponge inside the filter at all. The Rena is biomedia and purigen and some filter floss. I may add a small piece of floss to the top of the aquaclears. I run them without tops on them anyways, so it would be easy to change that and with the sponge on the intake, I don't really ever have to clean them inside.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, you can't have too much filtering... I've never seen a post where someone complains about their water being too clean. I may get a Finnex Canister, but I'll have to sneak it past the Mrs.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Buff Daddy said:


> Yeah, you can't have too much filtering... I've never seen a post where someone complains about their water being too clean. I may get a Finnex Canister, but I'll have to sneak it past the Mrs.


Hehehe. Ya, you can't have too much filtration. If you have a lot of bio material and low bioload, the biomaterial won''t populate fully but if your bioload increases, you have the capacity to handle it easily.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

GDP said:


> And ive never had a noisy eheim.


I have. Mine was so fricken loud I could hear it all the way across the house! So much happier since I replaced it with a cheap Sun/Sun.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Weirdly enough I have a Top Fin HOB with a custom cut sponge around the filter tube down in the water and I can't ever hear it. Plus I like that it creates a softer/longer current compared to a Aqueon or others that move faster and shoot straight down into the water.
If not you can make your own sponge filter with PVC pipe and a power head or Top Fin air pump (those are extremely quiet0


----------



## jostas (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a tetra whisper ex for 30-40 gallons. The intake comes apart in two pieces, so I cut a long rectangular piece of air conditioner filter sponge, put it inside, clipped it back together, and it works great! looks much neater than putting a sponge on the outside, since it's contained within the intake cage thingy.


----------

